# Am i close on this?



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just throwing this out there because I lost a couple of bids to low ballers. Its a package deal with 3 seperate areas. Set up is a commercial lot in front of two buildings and a residential driveway in the rear. Second location is 5 minutes down the road and is another residential driveway. I marked all the measurements on the photos. The job is for Snow plowing only with a 2" trigger. The bid will be for a per push rate. On the main property the owner wants lot cleared in front and one pass around main building and clear area in rear driveway behind parked cars for them to be able to get out. The separate location is another circular driveway with a small driveway he wants cleared behind parked cars as well just so they can get out. This will also be a one push in and out. They are both not your standard size residential driveways and are mainly dirt and gravel. Not sure if my pricing is right. I haven't needed to price jobs in a while as I have had the same customers for many years. I decided to expand my business this year by adding more commercial accounts. I figured for the size of the areas and the time to complete this job should be 150 to 175 per push, and that was my low price. High price I figured 200 to 225 per push. You think I'm close? or should I be closer to 100 to 125 per push? The work will be completed with an F250 Super-duty with Boss 8' straight blade. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

If you can get that, good on you, but IMO I'd think to worth closer to the $100-$130 range.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think you're a little high.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Me, here, $100 for the first one, $35 for the second.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep. Add 10% for the hassle


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks a lot for the help. I got the contract because of your suggestions. All of you were right , my original pricing estimate was too high and probably would not have been accepted. I bid the job at $130 per push with a 2" trigger and the customer was more than happy with that price. This is a great site and glad to be a part of it. Thanks again.


----------

